# Overheating Universal 5411



## JohnBassett (Jul 6, 2003)

Anyone with experience in raw water cooling systems on the Universal 5411 Diesel?
Mine overheated badly last trip out.
Strainer is not plugged as I am getting fresh, cool water to the water pump. 
My assessment of the options for troubleshooting are water pump impeller, thermostat, or blockage in the cooling water lines or block. Any other ideas? Is there any possibility for air inleakage at the strainer not allowing enough water to be drawn from the strainer? Any ideas will be greatly appreciated as our sailing season in Northern Ontario is not long.
Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had the waterpump, thermostst, and temp sensor all go bad within 4 months on my 5411. I would suggest replacing them all. The cost of a new water pump was about the same as having the old one rebuilt so I put on a new one. they are all very easy to replace and with the 5411 being raw water cooled they are probably due to be changed.


----------



## JohnBassett (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks ospe
Replaced impeller and have thermostat on order,but problem turned out to be blockage in the block itself. Flushed with garden hose(many times) and now have good flow coming out of exhaust. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## HyperJoe (Jul 23, 2006)

Could you tell me how much water is supposed to come out of the exhaust? Also, does it take a few minutes for the water exhaust to appear? It takes my 5411 10 minutes before it begins showing water exhaust, and then its only a cup or so every 45 secs. The temp shows 150-160 at crusing speeds. I ran it over 5 hours full and nothing above 160. Does that sound right? Im new with the 5411 and any help is appreciatd. Thanks


----------



## BarryHoy (Feb 4, 2007)

*5411 Temps*

Folks,

Have 5411 in Pearson 32 (1979). 1241 hours on the engine. (Actual running time is somewhat less since the ET meter runs when the key switch is on.) Operate in the Chesapeake Bay. My engine operates well at about 140 to 145 degrees. People who owned the boat before me have about twelve years experience with the boat. He maintained the temp in that range and was very careful with maintenance.

Tnx,

Barry


----------



## roywmoss (Dec 9, 2001)

*overheating 5411*

My 5411 operating temperature seems very much a function of the seawater temperature. In warm water it seemed to run about 200 degrees or more (run at max rpm for hours on end) and it was exhausting the paltry amount described in one of previous posts. I was unaware there was a thermostat and I installed a manual ball valve in the recirculation hose to adjust/stop recirc. in warm weather. By eliminating the recirc., it exhausts twice the water, which I find reassuring. It may operate below optimum temperature (a supposed diesel no-no), especially in cold seawater, but perhaps this will reduce buildup in the cooling channels and explains its (27 years) longevity?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*another possibility*

Check the exhaust elbow...had that happen to me. I like the ball valve suggestion to stop recirculating water. We are in Mexico and that is a great suggestion to be able to adjust/stop recirculation. This engine is supposed to be run at 135-150 degrees. We do, but like the option. Another mod I did was plumb the sink to the engine with ball valves on each leg. Shut off sink thruhull, fill sink with fresh water, open valves to engine after closing engine saltwater intake. Run fresh water thru engine to flush it. I add radiator lube/anticorrision thru it also by adding it to sink water. Stored this way for 6 months of each year. Great little engine.


----------



## mrkeith (Jan 25, 2006)

hi, any thoughts on this one? i have a kubota 22hp, which had been operating flawlessly for the last 6mths. suddenly its started the following traits- it will run great for about an hour at 2500rpm, engine pressure ok, temp ok, water out the exhaust ok, then for some reason, oil pressure drops, temp goes up, and the engine overheating alarm goes off. i shut the engine off for about 15minutes, then everything is fine again until the next occurence. any suggestions?
btw how do i put that radiator anti corrosion stuff in my engine? do i just add it directly to the radiator w/ some water?

sorry for asking what may be a dumb question. thank you


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*universal 5411 cooling system*

I have a 5411 in my 1980 Catalina 30. The exhaust water output is similar to other posts in this thread, but I have seen 5411's put out much more water. I maintain my engine temp after warmup at 140. It concerns me that I have my engine "innards" exposed to salt water all of the time. I am considering removing the thermostat so I can flush the cooling jackets with water starting with lower pressure garden hose and move up to using a pressure washer to throughly flush the cooling jackets and possibly even use a vinegar rinse--leaving the vinegar in the engine for 24 to 48 hours at a time before rinsing it out. 
I would also like to do a mod where I have a 3-way ball valve (mounted in cabinet under sink) with 2 inputs (salt water and fresh water from water tank) output to engine. That way it would be easy to fill engine with fresh water each time you turn engine off

I would appreciate comments from people on both the flushing idea AND the modification.
Thanks


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

For anyone running your 5411 in salt water, there is a good chance that the cooling passages are clogged with scale. Time for an acid flush. I have had to do that on my 25 year old 5411 several times. Oxalic acid from the hardware store circulated with a portable pump will safely and quickly dissolve the scale buildup. Vinegar isn't strong enough. Don't forget to remove the thermostat to permit free circulation and avoid possible damage to the thermostat.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Hyperjoe...
You've got a problem... 10 minutes really is far too long, and the exhaust pipe must be running far too hot. The stated cup or so every 45 seconds really is not enough.
Check your exhaust pipe temp under load.


----------



## ritchell (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thinking about buying Pearson 32 with 5411 diesel*



BarryHoy said:


> Folks,
> 
> Have 5411 in Pearson 32 (1979). 1241 hours on the engine. (Actual running time is somewhat less since the ET meter runs when the key switch is on.) Operate in the Chesapeake Bay. My engine operates well at about 140 to 145 degrees. People who owned the boat before me have about twelve years experience with the boat. He maintained the temp in that range and was very careful with maintenance.
> 
> ...


Barry,
I just looked at Pearson 32 (1980) and was impressed with the boat. I was surprised it only has an 11 hp (5411) engine. You have one. Tell me about your experience. Is it purely for getting out of the harbor or could you motor with it all day?
I'm not a mechanic and will have to trust the upkeep to a pro. Will use it on Lake Michigan.
Any thoughts or recommendations on the boat and engine are welcome.
Many thanks,
Herb


----------



## Edges (May 13, 2008)

*5411 diesel cruising*

Barry,
I just bought a Catalina 30. Sailed it from Sister Bay through Death's Door to Southeast WI. We did a 21 hour leg at 6.2 mph about 3/4 throttle and got over 18mpg. The engine used 6.9 gallons in 125 miles. The next run was 80 miles from Sheboygan to home. We ran 11.5 hours at full throttle (it has a governor) and went through about the same amount of fuel so the mileage was a lot less. The average speed was about 7.2 or 7.3 mph on that leg. Temperature of the motor was in the normal operating range probably about 140 degrees. or so.
Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*5411*

This has probably been addressed but just in case. Are you certain all the vanes are still on the raw water impellor and none of them have broken free and ended up in the jacket or other part of the cooling system. This could block some flow. They can be fished/flushed out but its a PIA.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*overheating 5411*

I am having trouble with my 5411 diesel overheating. It seeems to have stopped emitting water overboard and keeps recirculating the water that is in the engine. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Check the thermostat. If that is missing or has failed so it's wide open, it will not force water into the exhaust and the engine will overheat. Also check the water pump impeller and that the fitting admitting water into the exhaust is not plugged. One thing you can try is to use a pair of visegrips to squeeze the recirc hose and stop recirculation, forcing water into the exhaust. Also consider an acid flush if you have scale buildup in the engine passages.


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

You can pull the seawater hoses off the engine at various points to isolate the blockage. For example, remove the seawater hose going into the heat exchanger and direct it into a bucket. Start the engine briefly and check the flow. If move to a point upstream and recheck if you don't have good flow, or downstream if you do.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Introduction to the topic*

Guys,
I'm so happy that I found this community and this discussion! I recently purchased Southern Cross 28 (with Universal 5411) and she was delivered from New London, CT to Chesapeake Bay, where I sail. Previously I had a boat with Yanmar and there's a lot of information on those, but very scarce on Universal.
I don't want to trust the yard mechanics because I had too much of a bad experience with these expensive and busy folks; I want to serve my engine myself. I found a manual on the Internet - 47 pages with very few pictures, and I also ordered a parts' manual from Torrensen Marina which looks like the only source for parts. However, some procedures you discuss - like flushing the engine with water or with some mix - are completely new to me. What would be the source of these procedures description, how do you find information? Another question: my engine doesn't have a tachometer and I don't feel comfortable without knowing the rpm (although we sailed the boat in New London and a temperature was in the right range).
So, how would you recommend me to extend my diesel education?
Thanks to everybody,
Mike


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Mike:

Good luck with your boat and the Universal 5411. You can download a parts manual from International Catalina 30 Association. You can always get parts direct from Westerbeke, but Torrensen is a good source and convenient. The engine is a Kubota Z-500 industrial engine that was marinized by Universal. Basic engine parts (non marine) can be bought much cheaper from a Kubota dealer. The cooling system on the 5411 is very similar to that on the Atomic 4. Lots of information on the web about acid flushing the A4 engine cooling system.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'v'e not seen it mentioned yet, but those of you with universal engines (kubota) do you have the oberdorfer pump that is driven by the crankshaft? 
Heres what we had to do to get proper flow.

anti siphon valve (plastic) was defective and allowing gallons of water to not go through the injection elbow. Replace it with bronze 

the cover plate on the pump MUST Have the the very thin paper gasket! homemade gaskets at too thick! the water will bypass around the impeller, even cause the pump to loose it's prime. 

make very sure the heat ex is not clogged. (most can be taken apart)


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> I'v'e not seen it mentioned yet, but those of you with universal engines (kubota) do you have the oberdorfer pump that is driven by the crankshaft?
> 
> make very sure the heat ex is not clogged. (most can be taken apart)


My 5411 has a Sherwood, not an Oberdorfer pump. And the 5411 is raw-water cooled - no heat exchanger.


----------

